# 457 Visa application pending...



## padoscan (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anybody could help me.

I have flights booked for less than two weeks time. I applied for a 457 visa online on the 6th July. I have been told that my visa is pending registration with some Australian authorities.

I fear that my 457 won't be processed by the time my flights are booked. I have delayed them as much as possible, and cannot delay any further.

Has anyone experience/know of the possibility of applying for a tourist visa, while the 457 visa is pending, just to enter Australia, and wait for 457 to come through. 

I would obviously not be working in the mean time.

Please let me know. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no problem doing that at all. I arrived in Australia before my 457 was approved on a tourist visa. as long as your tourist visa is issued before your 457 is approved as Australia works on the last visa issued is the valid one.

You dont need to leave the country or anything once its issued.

Best of luck.


----------



## padoscan (Jul 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you winikd for your help.

I suppose the tourist visa comes through fairly quickly and would not be affected by the fact that a e457 visa application has been lodged?

Thanks!


----------



## padoscan (Jul 25, 2011)

*ETA visa*

Further to my previous post, I have applied for a ETA/eVisitor visa.

I received an email today requesting further information:

● Please provide details of your reason for visiting Australia.
● Please provide a full travel itinerary covering your travel arrangements and dates of travel
to and from Australia.
● Please provide a description of the activities you plan to undertake over the period of your
intended stay in Australia.
● Please provide statement about your intentions after departure from Australia (for example,
continue to travel or return to usual country of residence).

It strikes me that there may be a problem in entering the country on a visitor visa while a 457 visa application has been lodged?

I intend on replying to the ETA/eVisitor visa people that I intend to be a tourist while awaiting my 457 visa to be processed.

Is that a good idea? Or should I be doing something else?

Please help me 

P


----------



## emmaballet20 (Jul 20, 2012)

well Guys its matter of sadness that 457 visa application are pending ?


----------



## padoscan (Jul 25, 2011)

emmaballet20 said:


> well Guys its matter of sadness that 457 visa application are pending ?


Hi there,

My 457 visa came through in about 6 weeks from application. I was able to enter Australia on a Visitor Visa while the 457 was pending.

P


----------

